# Gesshin Hide Fujin Raijin Set



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally got these guys up on the website...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...e-1-hon-kasumi-yanagiba-fujin-raijin-set.html


----------



## gavination (Apr 27, 2014)

Need a right and a left for some dual wielding yanagi fun! These are amazing Jon!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 27, 2014)

Saw these at the Javitz center. Pretty ******* win!


----------



## cookinstuff (Apr 27, 2014)

goddamn Jon, these are slick. Love my gesshin Hide deba, this would compliment it nicely, hehe would be nice, have fun enjoying their presence while they are with you.


----------



## Chefu (Apr 28, 2014)

Those are amazing!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn...... Off the hook, Jon! WOW!


----------



## Matus (Apr 29, 2014)

Amazing knives. Completely different league than ... my cooking skills :laugh:


----------

